# Holy Island Anglesey nice spot looking at sea



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

We're at Holy Island for a couple of days and looking for a really nice place to wild camp for a couple of days with a sea view.

Any suggestions?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is no overnighting on Holy Island

You can overnight on the car park at the beginning of the causeway onto 
Holy Island

Strictly speaking no sea view as its the lower back parking, but the sea is there right in front of you and it's good fun watching the final cars escaping before the tide claims the causeway

There is also a 3.5ton limit on the islands car park but there are spots you can tuck into and walk up the hill and onto the island

Aldra


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Go to South Stack, above the lighthouse for the very best sea views in the world. No restrictions in the three carparks. First is on left, near visitors centre; second on right at top of the climb - stop there if possible because the third one, further along after a dip is tiny (2 cars?) and its a dead end on a narrow road so check it out on Google Earth first. 

If there's anything like a big and Westerly wind forecast it can get a tad hairy but you can always pay £3.50 for 12 hours emergency parking at the ferry port long-stay in Holyhead. Not nearly as nice but safe and under 24hr CCTV surveillance.

EDIT. Watch you mobile phone signal as it tends to find Eire signals and could cost you a lot if you don't spot it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking of holy island on the north east coast

Sorry

South stack is brilliant, all of Anglesey is, we had a static on Silver Bay

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> There is no overnighting on Holy Island
> 
> You can overnight on the car park at the beginning of the causeway onto
> Holy Island
> ...


Sandra

Save your breath. You are talking about the real Holy Island - Lindisfarne, St Bede, St Cuthbert. We were there again last summer - magic - one of my soul places in the world.

They are talking about some Welsh clone which has a reception centre for EU immigrants.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

david-david said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We're at Holy Island for a couple of days and looking for a really nice place to wild camp for a couple of days with a sea view.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Never wilded there as I was told used by druggies, but have wilded many times near to Puffin Island. near to Beaumaris. Even had Seals for company 8)
However there are many suitable beach car parks, along near to the RAF base.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I should have read the thread title with more care 8O 

I'm really good at giving useless information :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I should have read the thread title with more care 8O
> 
> I'm really good at giving useless information :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Sandra

Please do not apologise.

It has given us another point of contact.

I first sat on the Holy Island causeway in 1965 in a thunderstorm in a mini-van - bit scarey  but you have to have faith in 'Faraday's Cage' - look it up.

Northumberland Coast 5 
Anglesey 1 1/2 ( OK - 2 1/4)

Geoff


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Up by the lighthouse now. Its stunning. Wind nearly blew me and the off the cliff edge but what an amazing view!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Cemlyn Bay is good with very quiet parking at each end of the bay.

http://www.first-nature.com/waleswildlife/n-lnr-cemlyn.php

Parys Mount is also good if you want to experience what it's like waking up on Mars.(I'm not joking)


----------

